# The Walking Dead Returns on Sunday, 16 October



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

*AMC - Sunday, 16 October, 9 PM, EDT*​


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

And they are showing all of Season 1 starting at 2:30pm on Sunday. Perfect for those of us who have DirecTV and just got AMD in HD. And for those of you on DirecTV don't forget that you need to create a new series link for the HD channel, your old series link for the SD channel will not pick up recordings on the HD version of the channel.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> And they are showing all of Season 1 starting at 2:30pm on Sunday. Perfect for those of us who have DirecTV and just got AMD in HD. And for those of you on DirecTV don't forget that you need to create a new series link for the HD channel, your old series link for the SD channel will not pick up recordings on the HD version of the channel.


It's also been added to Netflix streaming for those who have it.


----------



## Dario33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks for the heads up on season 1 -- wouldn't mind watching it again. :up:


----------



## RASCAL01 (Aug 2, 2006)

I have it all set to record in HD this season


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

Does this look familiar to anybody else?


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

Woohoo! Season 1 airing on AMC now...and season 2 premiere in 3 hours!


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

Just a reminder for Directv customers, if you want the HD version, you WILL need to redo your series link.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Maybe this season they will explain how the walking dead started???


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

B Newt said:


> Maybe this season they will explain how the walking dead started???


They got married :hurah:


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I am totally re watching the whole series 1 right now in HD


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

armophob said:


> I am totally re watching the whole series 1 right now in HD


I'm a me too on this. And I'm really enjoying the HD version this time around.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Don't forget the Talking Dead thing at midnight.


----------



## Drucifer (Feb 12, 2009)

Nice cliff-hanger.


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

koji68 said:


> Does this look familiar to anybody else?


Absolutely. And I still need to see Michonne in this soon.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

pablo said:


> Don't forget the Talking Dead thing at midnight.


I have been skipping through the commercials, what is that?


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

How did they drive past a herd of zombies without noticing? I guess they came from out of the woods and started walking on the road? And they should have seen coming with well enough time for everyone to cram into the RV and get on the floor, with the door closed.


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

"mike1977" said:


> And they should have seen coming with well enough time for everyone to cram into the RV and get on the floor, with the door closed.


They were all out looking for supplies so they couldn't all make it back to the rv. Some of zombies could have came from the cars.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

pablo said:


> Don't forget the Talking Dead thing at midnight.


And I just caught the end of a promo for a Movie I never saw "Survival of the Dead" 2009, Monday at 8pm.


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

Haven't seen it nor remember hearing about it, but it's available on dvd...enough said. (Unless you like edited, station poop over your movie watching, and 2 minutes of programming between 5 minutes of commercials, the possibility of it just going to commercials while someone is still talking...I hate those immediate, annoying cuts to commercial breaks)

Just added it to my Movie Pass dvd queue.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

That was a super episode. The herd was intense!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

Remember guys, no spoilers since this isn't an episode thread. If you want to talk about things that happen in the episode please start an episode thread so those of us who haven't watched the episode yet don't have it ruined for us. Thanks!


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

RunnerFL said:


> Remember guys, no spoilers since this isn't an episode thread. If you want to talk about things that happen in the episode please start an episode thread so those of us who haven't watched the episode yet don't have it ruined for us. Thanks!


Agreed, this was a reminder thread and the day has come and gone. It should be concluded and if there needs to be further talk it should have an episode and date which warns of spoilers by nature.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

Just watched the new season 2 episode 1, freaking AWESOME


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

FYI - The 9 pm (6 pm Pacific Time) "Walking Dead" season premier on AMC Sunday night pulled 7.3 million viewers (4.8 million 18-49). All three airings seemed to find 11 million pairs of eyes total. This set records for a cable show.


----------



## ghontz1 (Mar 25, 2010)

I watched it good show, too many commercials. That is why i don't watch AMC, Always More Commercials.


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Too many? The first half an hour was commercial-free. Then it just takes a few 30-second skips and you're back into it.


----------



## cj9788 (May 14, 2003)

ghontz1 said:


> I watched it good show, too many commercials. That is why i don't watch AMC, Always More Commercials.


Thats what DVR's are for  I don't mean to presume but do you watch no network or basic cable shows because they all have commercials. That would pretty much leave you with shows like Dexter, Boardwalk Empire ect.

I know I have not watched a tv show as it airs in such a long time just so I can skip the commercials. But that is just me.

BTW AMC IMO has always sucked when it came to movies, commercials and the content editing drive me mad, more so the content editing. When it comes to movies its DVD's or Premium cable.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

It's too slow for me. Too much talking not enough doing things. I despise cliff hangers! My son is still recording it, but unless he's there, I won't watch it.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

I finally caught up with season one and the new episode. Best show I've seen in years. I'm hooked!!! But AMC HD looks like crap for me on D*. Too much grain and pixelation during this show. Not sure why but most of my other HD channels look way better than this. And way too many commercials.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

John Strk said:


> I finally caught up with season one and the new episode. Best show I've seen in years. I'm hooked!!! But AMC HD looks like crap for me on D*. Too much grain and pixelation during this show. Not sure why but most of my other HD channels look way better than this. And way too many commercials.


The grain is part of The Walking Dead.


----------



## John Strk (Oct 16, 2009)

sigma1914 said:


> The grain is part of The Walking Dead.


The grain I can deal with but there are some HD picture quality issues on this channel. I plan to pick it up on Blu-ray. Great show!!


----------



## RunnerFL (Jan 5, 2006)

jkane said:


> I despise cliff hangers!


You must not watch any TV then.


----------



## jkane (Oct 12, 2007)

RunnerFL said:


> You must not watch any TV then.


You are almost correct! I watch less and less every year. :-(


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

According to The Hollywood Reporter's Live Feed AMC has ordered a third season of "The Walking Dead."


----------



## pablo (Oct 11, 2007)

Shocking news


----------



## ghontz1 (Mar 25, 2010)

The other night when i watched the premier of the new season i timed the show and the commercials. You are right about the first half hour.But then they were doing less than five minutes of show then jump to commercials.I do watch other broadcast networks, Yes they are bad too, But they are not near as bad as AMC.I don't have a DVR yet as I just got DSL service at my house about a month and did not see no use until now.I will get one as soon as i can afford it.


----------



## oldschoolecw (Jan 25, 2007)

ghontz1 said:


> The other night when i watched the premier of the new season i timed the show and the commercials. You are right about the first half hour.But then they were doing less than five minutes of show then jump to commercials.I do watch other broadcast networks, Yes they are bad too, But they are not near as bad as AMC.I don't have a DVR yet as I just got DSL service at my house about a month and did not see no use until now.I will get one as soon as i can afford it.


That is one of the many reasons I buy full seasons of The Walking Dead and Breaking Bad from Amazon VOD. Those 2 shows are keepers


----------



## mike1977 (Aug 26, 2005)

phrelin said:


> According to The Hollywood Reporter's Live Feed AMC has ordered a third season of "The Walking Dead."


Woohoo!


----------

